# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Полная труба / Full Pipe (2004)

## Denis3410

*Описание:* - Новая, странная, удивительная, абсолютно немыслимая компьютерная игра от Ивана Максимова — игра для тех, кто «любит посерьёзнее» и для тех, кто просто хочет посмеяться, игра для любителей головоломок, квестов и аркад. 
- Безумный подвальный мир, набитый трубами, люками, потайными ходами и ловушками. 
- 45 уникальных персонажей — многоруких, одноглазых, головоногих, ухокрылых и длинношеих. 
- Около 48 часов непрерывного пребывания в этом запредельном мире, насыщенном головоломными задачами. 
- Нелинейный сюжет. 
- 39 великолепных 3D локаций, передающих атмосферу безумного подвального лабиринта. 
- 9 оригинальных аркад, подобных которым вы еще не видели. 
- Атмосферное звуковое и музыкальное оформление. 
*Доп. информация:* 
Совершенно потрясающий и необычный квест по тематике мультфильмов Ивана Максимова! Поставит с ног наголову ваши представления о логике!!! 

*Название:* Полная труба / Full Pipe 
*Год выхода:* 2004 
*Жанр:* Квест 
*Разработчик:* Pipe Studio 
*Издатель:* Pipe Studio 
*Язык интерфейса:* Русский 
*Лекарство:* Не требуется
*Размер файла:*313 mb

*Системные требования:* 
Windows 95/98/ME/2000/XP 
Pentium II 300 
ОЗУ 64 Мб 
560 Мб свободного места на жёстком диске 
DirectX-совместимая видеоплата, поддерживающая разрешение 800x600 при глубине цвета 16 бит/пиксель 
DirectX-совместимая звуковая плата 
Microsoft DirectX 8.0 или выше 
Клавиатура 
Мышь
Скачать с:
*http://depositfiles.com/files/zknp20jwy*
*http://turbo.to/hd1c2pirevyr.html*
*http://sibit.net/8y7n0mxk6dxe.html*

----------

